# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Biescas, 20 años de la tragedia en el camping 'Las Nieves'

## F. Lázaro

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...5-1101026.html




> *La tragedia de Biescas cumple 20 años con heridas todavía por cerrar*
> 
> *La catástrofe ocurrida el 7 de agosto de 1996 causó 87 fallecidos, 27 de ellos niños.*
> 
> M José Villanueva. Huesca 07/08/2016 a las 06:00
> 
> Fueron unas vacaciones con final dramático. El miércoles 7 de agosto de 1996, a las 19.30, en el campin Las Nieves de Biescas había 630 personas alojadas. Una persistente tormenta en la cuenca del río Arás provocó una riada que arrastró los puentes de Betés y Aso, destruyó las presas de contención y arrancó árboles y rocas, taponando la canalización del barranco, que se desbordó a la derecha, hacia las tiendas. Durante 10 interminables minutos, con un calado de un metro y circulando a gran velocidad, el agua destruyó todo lo que encontró a su paso. Arrastró a los campistas varios kilómetros en medio de piedras, ramas y vehículos. Entre las 7.00 del 7 de agosto y las 7.00 del día 8 cayeron 185 litros/m2, una precipitación extraordinaria, pero no inusual en el Pirineo.
> 
> De las 87 víctimas mortales, 27 eran niños (el más pequeño, de 10 meses), los más vulnerables ante la fuerza del agua. Muchas familias quedaron destrozadas, como la Sirvent-Doménech, de Barcelona: murieron dos hermanas, el marido de una de ellas y los cuatro hijos. También desaparecieron los cuatro miembros de la familia Platje. Había víctimas de todo el país: Cataluña (28), Aragón (11), Andalucía (13), Valencia (10), Madrid (6), Navarra (5), País Vasco (6), Cantabria (1) y Castilla y León (1); además de Francia (2) y Holanda (4). Y además se contaron 120 heridos.
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),Jonasino (08-ago-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.diariovasco.com/sociedad/...807203953.html




> *Las víctimas de la tragedia de Biescas reciben el primer homenaje en 20 años*
> 
> *Emotivo reencuentro de los familiares asistentes al acto con los vecinos que los acogieron en sus casas la noche del 7 de agosto de 1996.*
> 
> 
> Inauguración del parque Memorial del Camping Las Nieves, en Biescas / EFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (08-ago-2016),Jonasino (08-ago-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por el aporte - recuerdo de ese dia F.Lazaro.
Cada vez que lo recuerdo, se me eriza la piel...recordar aquellas imagenes.
Un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (08-ago-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando aquello sucedió... yo apenas tenia 28 días de vida. 
He estado leyendo e investigando sobre el asunto. Tuvo que ser un golpe muy fuerte para la sociedad, en plenas vacaciones de verano.

----------

